# List of Training Commands



## You (Feb 24, 2012)

I was just curious what words other people were using for various commands?

During a basic obedience course it was brought to our attention using words like 'no' and 'okay' are not good because they are common words in everyday conversations. To prevent this does anyone use another language?

The only down side I can think about using a different language is making sure everyone knows the correct commands.

So what words are people relating to which commands?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

I use mixtures of Japanese, Chinese and different Native American words. I also use a lot of hand signals, because i don't always feel it appropriate to say the command aloud.

When i do use common words ( no, protect, speak), Koda only responds to certain tones.


----------



## You (Feb 24, 2012)

GsdLoverr729 said:


> I use mixtures of Japanese, Chinese and different Native American words. I also use a lot of hand signals, because i don't always feel it appropriate to say the command aloud.
> 
> When i do use common words ( no, protect, speak), Koda only responds to certain tones.


Do you know of any websites with hand signal examples?


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

I use pretty standard commands, including lots of common English words. My dogs only respond to them when said in a certain tone and/or paired with the dog's name, though. I've never had a problem with confusing my dogs when the words come up in conversation. Even phrases like "go to bed"...if I say, "Hector, go to bed," in a firm tone, he'll go to his bed. If I tell my boyfriend, "I'm falling asleep on the couch so I guess I'll go to bed," he doesn't even flick an ear at me.

The only time I have seen using common words be a problem is when people use them as marker words, and it's because the person tends to overuse them, not because the dog doesn't know the difference between a "Yes!" as a marker and a "Yes, dear," sighed over the phone.


----------



## Rick Fitzsimons (Oct 23, 2012)

I agree that using the word "NO" is a generalized word for a negative behavior and should be used very sparingly. I replace the word with an absolute message or a word designed to stop, redirect or direct the dogs to a certian response. For example: touching an item that the dog should never touch is "Leave it". Approaching or taking something (object, toy or food) without your permission is "Wait". If a dog jumps on guests you can command a "Down" or "Platz". The only time I use the NO word is when he does the command but not exactly to my satisfaction. At which point the timing has to be exact. Some commands need to be Pro-Active. For example: before going outdoors, I give the command "Sit" (at the door) then "Wait" and after I step out "OK". The bottom line is to help the dog to learn certain words that have a specific meaning or task. Once you are certain the dog understands the word, it is fair for you to expect a positive response from your command. How you go about reinforcing the behavior is another subject.

Rick


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

Actually I agree with not using "no," or using it sparingly. I don't use it at all in my training, for two reasons: one, it is a word that is often overused by the handler; and two, it's a word which is more frequently used with stronger emotion in day-to-day life which can confuse the dog. Instead, I use "quit" for my "knock off whatever the heck you're doing" command. That's about the only word I can think of that I don't use because of its day-to-day usage.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

You said:


> Do you know of any websites with hand signal examples?


No, but i will see if my boyfriend will record my next training session with Koda and post it for you. I don't use standard signals, just whatever pops in my mind that doesn't confuse the dog. I can also try to find a site for you to look at after work


----------



## Cstout (Mar 19, 2012)

We use hand signals for my puppy for five of his commands (well one is a trick). And they are awesome when you want the dog to do something and youre on the phone, talking with someone ftf and dont want to be rude, want to be quiet, or whatever.
We use an arm up to our head level and close the fist for sit.
We point to the ground for lay down.
We put up our open hand perpendicular to the floor, with fingers together for wait/stay
We put an open hand, parallel to the floor, fingers together, raising it up for sit up.
And for play dead we point our fingers at him like were shooting him.
Not sure if these are standard hand signals, but they work for us.
I would love to know what hand signals could be used for things like jump, crawl, back up, etc...


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

You said:


> I was just curious what words other people were using for various commands?
> 
> During a basic obedience course it was brought to our attention using words like 'no' and 'okay' are not good because they are common words in everyday conversations. To prevent this does anyone use another language?
> 
> ...


I train in German but you can train in ANY language you are comfortable with.
Consistency is key though, no matter what language you choose.

For example:
the commands of "Down" and " Off".....

If you want the dog to lay down, I'd use the command "Down".

If you want to have the dog get off of you ( jumping on people or other things), I'd use the command "Off".

If you say " down" when you mean "off", the dog will be confused....stick with one command for whatever you want and have everyone else do the same.

JMO.  Kat


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

RowdyDogs said:


> I use pretty standard commands, including lots of common English words. My dogs only respond to them when said in a certain tone and/or paired with the dog's name, though. I've never had a problem with confusing my dogs when the words come up in conversation. Even phrases like "go to bed"...if I say, "Hector, go to bed," in a firm tone, he'll go to his bed. If I tell my boyfriend, "I'm falling asleep on the couch so I guess I'll go to bed," he doesn't even flick an ear at me.


My dogs are the same way, they don't seem to have any trouble understanding context, and knowing when what I'm saying is relevant to them. "Okay" is not the best release word, and I know that, but I've been using it for over 25 years, and even if I could retrain _myself_, I know I couldn't retrain my husband, so I continue using it. 

Funny thing, I was working with a trainer once, a few years ago, who was ADAMANT that I change my release word. I told her I understood and appreciated her concerns, but I was going to stick with the commands I and my dogs were used to. We were working on down stays at the park with Keefer, and while he was in his stay she and I were chatting. During that conversation she said "okay" at least twice, and I said it three or four times. Keefer was right there, but did not break his down. I wasn't even thinking about it at first, but I realized it after we'd been talking for a few minutes, and I pointed out to her that Keefer obviously heard us, but knew that the word in our casual conversation was not directed at him, and he did not respond to it. She acknowledged that I was right. 



KatsMuse said:


> Consistency is key though, no matter what language you choose.
> 
> For example:
> the commands of "Down" and " Off".....
> ...


That's exactly how I use those two commands. I hear people use "down" for getting off stuff (or people), and then "lay down" for a down, and even "sit down" for a sit. How confused those poor dogs must be! Each command should only mean one very specific thing. However, you can have more than one command for similar things with slightly different criteria, such as a formal and an informal command. "Come!" always means run to me immediately and sit in front, but "c'mere" means come towards me at no particular speed and in no particular position. I rarely use the "heel" command, I use "let's go" for my loose leash walk command, and I have defined criteria for a LLW. I use "c'mon" as an informal walk with me cue - again in no particular position. Because I'm consistent, my dogs are not confused.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

You said:


> Do you know of any websites with hand signal examples?


You can use any hand signals you like. When I teach sit, down, and stand, I will initially lure with food. My lure motion (without food in the hand), will become my hand signal for that behavior. Often it will be faded - a flat hand brought all the way to the floor for "down" is eventually a finger pointed down.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I use okay as my release word and yes as a marker...never had a problem with those. I really don't use the come command often, but I do use the front command. Down and off can be a mess and so can stay and wait. I think that any errors with the commands will fall on the handler, so I teach the same commands for every dog and haven't confused them yet I only use hand signals for sit, down, and stay.


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

Oh down vs. off...hardest part is teaching the other people who interact with my dogs to use those commands correctly!

I was always taught in both horse training and dog training that the most important thing is the end of the word...so with horses, you wouldn't use both "whoa" and "go," because they're two opposite words that end in the same sound. Animals have a hard time distinguishing between those.

I have also developed a very informal language with my dogs. I routinely tell them to "knock it off," which they respond to by settling down even though I never actually taught them that. "C'mere" is one I use too, as an informal command. They come and check in but don't wait for me to release them like they do with my formal recall command, which is "[name], come!" or "Dogs, come!" if I'm calling them all at once. I never taught them that one either, not on purpose (c'mere, not recall). I think if you spend a lot of time working your dogs, that sort of informal communication just develops naturally, and it's really cool.


----------



## Bigdogsolo (Nov 6, 2011)

I've chosen to use mostly German words for Maja!. Works for me....... and her!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Well, by the time I keep getting off work it is too dark to record. But here's what I use:

*Sit-* Pointer finger straight, pointing up, with the rest of the hand balled in a fist (like a "wait a second" motion)
*Down-* Point at the ground with right hand
*Shake-* Hold right hand in sit position, put left hand open palm-up in front of her
*What time is it?-* Tap left wrist twice with right pointer finger after getting her attention
*Hug/Adventure Time-* Both hands up in the air like a "Y"
*Stay-* Hand flat and vertical, with palm facing her. Finger position doesn't matter
*Come-* Sweeping motion with left arm (vertical)
*Away to it (away from me, to a target or in general)-* Point at her with right hand, then move the arm swiftly out and point away from and in front of me
*Speak-* Right hand, thumb against middle two fingers from beneath with pinky and pointer fingers used as "ears" so it's like a dog... then move thumb up and down so it is "barking"
*With Me/Heel-* Tap thigh with left hand (she walks on the left of me, always)

Any others you'd like to know I can say. There are just too many to list. LOL


----------



## Wildkats88 (Jan 12, 2013)

How do you teach protect to your gsd and get him to know what it means


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i use hand signals and english. i also use "no", "ok",
"come on", "get off of (insert word)", "get down",
"don't do that", "what are you doing" and a host of other
words and phrases. my dog isn't confused by my language.
they understand what you want. they know how to react
to certain situations. i rarely if at all have to raise my voice
when giving my dog a command or directing him.


----------



## KatsMuse (Jun 5, 2012)

Wildkats88 said:


> *How do you teach protect to your gsd *and get him to know what it means
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Wildkats, for this subject , you'll probably get better answers in the forum section:

Schutzhund/IPO Training - German Shepherd Dog Forums

It depends on exactly what kind of protection you're asking about. Whether its the sport of SchH or a true PPD dog.

Kat


----------



## Yoschi's_Pet_Human (Nov 13, 2012)

I use yes for when he completed the task one second before giving a treat...and good for when the task is still ongoing but he's doing well
I use phooey when he messed up and a loud "HEY!" when I need him to stop doing something IMMEDIATELY

I am going to be transitioning to all German soon though.. have to memorize these commands first.
http://www.worldclassgsd.com/Tips_Resources_For_German_Shepherds/Command_Words.htm


----------



## jourdan (Jul 30, 2012)

Avery's obedience commands are all in German Sitz, Platz, Fuss, Aus and Here all others are in English. We do not teach the command stay, our trainer say's that if you put your dog in position he should stay there until you release him. We do have hand signals, finger pointing up is sitz, finger pointing down is platz and I usually clap my hands or pat my legs for here. Now that his here is most solid I'm going to throw in a more silent way to have him recall.

His release is usually ok or ok go play and he understands the tone in which I use it in; a bright happy fun tone, and doesn't get confused when I use it in a conversation with someone.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Wildkats88 said:


> How do you teach protect to your gsd and get him to know what it means
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Koda's."Protect" command is not an actual protection. I wanted to try and get her into movies, so I taught her behaviors often seen in them. The command, in the way she has been taught, simply means to bare teeth, lunge a bit, raise hackles and snarl as fiercely as possible. I chose the word protect because I would only allow someone to use this trick/ behavior in a movie if she is actually protecting someone in it.


----------



## You (Feb 24, 2012)

RowdyDogs said:


> Oh down vs. off...hardest part is teaching the other people who interact with my dogs to use those commands correctly!


I've had this issue too, everyone's initial reaction is to say 'down' if they want her to get off of something when she's been taught 'off'. It's almost harder training the people we interact with than training the dog.


----------



## You (Feb 24, 2012)

I had another question and figured I would recycle the thread...

Does anyone feel that using non-standard words (or not English) is good to prevent people from messing with your training? 

For example if I'm trying to teach stay and someone else uses it but doesn't release the dog or reward as we have trained. Is this a concern or am I just over-thinking things?

Our dog knows sit, down, stay, etc. but I've been thinking of switching to other words for a sit-stay, down-stay, etc. Then if someone else tells her to sit she doesn't need to be released from her stay.


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

You said:


> I had another question and figured I would recycle the thread...
> 
> Does anyone feel that using non-standard words (or not English) is good to prevent people from messing with your training?
> 
> ...


No... my dogs give people the finger even with the correct command. It is the *relationship* we have that keeps the training sound. 

On the flip side, I can go pick anyones dog off our club field (that havent been encouraged to tell strangers to screw off) and they will perform far better for me instantly, mostly because I am new and they don't know yet what they can get away with, with me. As a result, I can show the dog very quickly that I have rules and I always follow them.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

Klingon.

Dog Training Commands in Klingon


----------



## You (Feb 24, 2012)

hunterisgreat said:


> No... my dogs give people the finger even with the correct command. It is the *relationship* we have that keeps the training sound.


Is this something taught to the dog or do they just figure it out? If taught how do you do it?


----------

